# Welsh Section D pedigree



## Jinx94 (24 February 2014)

I have the pedigree of a sec D that I'm going to see on Sunday, and was wondering if anyone "in the know" could pm me and have a look over it and let me know what they think?

I recognise a couple of the prefixes and Nebo Black Magic is one of his great-great grandsires on both sides.. Other than that, I'm pretty clueless as to how good/mediocre his breeding is


----------



## Fides (24 February 2014)

Nebo lines are in an awful lot (mine included) but that's pretty much all I know I'm afraid. Tagging along as I am interested though


----------



## Ruth17 (24 February 2014)

I'll take a look but can't seem to pm you. i know a bit but Fides is right that EVERYTHING seems to have nebo black magic somewhere


----------



## Fides (24 February 2014)

Or nebo Daniel...


----------



## Ruth17 (24 February 2014)

Exactly. Unless you want to breed - and you don't sound like you do, then bloodlines are a bit irrelevant to some extent.  If you want to show then they might have a bit more influence but at the end of the day it's how this horse looks and moves not how his great great grandfather did. It depends on what the horse is for.  My section d has pretty decent bloodlines but I wasn't overly interested in them as I wanted a good family friend style horse and I have that. For me, temperament and size were more important that who his great uncle was and what they won but I appreciate other people like to have bloodlines full of winners. Just watch he's not too inbred and some nebo horses can be rather sharp.


----------



## Jinx94 (24 February 2014)

I'm not overly concerned - just curious  at the end of the day, if we click I'll get him, if we don't, I won't.


----------



## PollyP99 (24 February 2014)

My mare has fairly decent lines and sold for a good price as a yearling because of this but she can be spooky and is a total woos and is scared of jumps so she had more potential than talent and I bought her for less (allegedly) with full wardrobe as a 6 year old!  Don't get me wrong she is great for me but if you bought her as a yearling to show like her fore bearers you would have been disappointed I think with her personality and confirmation at full grown.


----------



## Jinx94 (24 February 2014)

I'm not spending loads, and his current owner who does a lot of showing has said that it is unlikely he'd do well inhand as he's just too much of a gentleman and a little timid at times.

As long as the horse is right for the person buying, that's all that matters


----------



## PollyP99 (24 February 2014)

Jinx94 said:



			I'm not spending loads, and his current owner who does a lot of showing has said that it is unlikely he'd do well inhand as he's just too much of a gentleman and a little timid at times.

As long as the horse is right for the person buying, that's all that matters 

Click to expand...

Timid would be a good description of mine, she's lovely on the ground because of it, not a bolshy bone in her body but to show she'd have been a bit of a twit I think.

Any pics?


----------



## Jinx94 (24 February 2014)

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/welsh-d-yearling-colt/Horses/321255

(useless at putting actual pics up)

I'm really quite excited about meeting him now


----------



## Carrots&Mints (24 February 2014)

Looks like a nice colt  I have a section d and he has nebo black magic  all relatives in the welsh world haha


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

The bloodlines do fascinate me. I love the fact I can find out more about my Welsh at the click of a button, which would take me days if it were for my ancestry.
My Welsh D has all of the very traditional lines Parc/Nebo/Derwen/Synod. The stud knew that he would never make an impact at the Welsh medal shows but locally he has won nearly every class I have entered him in. 
Showing him however was because he was young and to get him out and about. Inhand showing doesn't really interest me too much as do the 'Inhand' type cobs. Although I do marvel at the Sec D stallions.
Now he is rising 5 and going well under saddle I'm pleased that I will have a very versatile cob. 
My old mare had the Trevallion lines which again imo are true to type. 
As for Nebo Black Magic you would be hard pushed to find any Sec D that didn't have him in their lines, he is everywhere!
Some of these studs breed a select few each year, others breed a large number then select those with potential in the ring or for breeding and the rest are sold off, often very cheaply at the Welsh sales. 
PM me if you like but I am probably only familiar with the above lines.


----------



## eahotson (24 February 2014)

cambrica said:



			The bloodlines do fascinate me. I love the fact I can find out more about my Welsh at the click of a button, which would take me days if it were for my ancestry.
My Welsh D has all of the very traditional lines Parc/Nebo/Derwen/Synod. The stud knew that he would never make an impact at the Welsh medal shows but locally he has won nearly every class I have entered him in. 
Showing him however was because he was young and to get him out and about. Inhand showing doesn't really interest me too much as do the 'Inhand' type cobs. Although I do marvel at the Sec D stallions.
Now he is rising 5 and going well under saddle I'm pleased that I will have a very versatile cob. 
My old mare had the Trevallion lines which again imo are true to type. 
As for Nebo Black Magic you would be hard pushed to find any Sec D that didn't have him in their lines, he is everywhere!
Some of these studs breed a select few each year, others breed a large number then select those with potential in the ring or for breeding and the rest are sold off, often very cheaply at the Welsh sales. 
PM me if you like but I am probably only familiar with the above lines.
		
Click to expand...

Mine has synod blood too.How do I find out about the Synod line?


----------



## PollyP99 (24 February 2014)

Jinx94 said:



http://www.horsemart.co.uk/welsh-d-yearling-colt/Horses/321255

(useless at putting actual pics up)

I'm really quite excited about meeting him now 

Click to expand...

Ahh very cute looking, looks a charmer hard to resist at that age, you're doomed! Shares Parc welsh flyer in the breeding with my mare (plus nebo black magic with the rest of the worlds section d's)


----------



## buddylove (24 February 2014)

Bred by the Llanarth stud? Very nice, I would love a LLanarth large part bred but would probably end up with a divorce in the process!!!


----------



## nervous nelly (24 February 2014)

Does it not bother anyone that this horse has the same great grandsire on both sides?


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

Just seen the picture - He is lovely  True to type, with a good amount of bone and feather, very handsome and from a great stud.


----------



## Jinx94 (24 February 2014)

PollyP99 said:



			Ahh very cute looking, looks a charmer hard to resist at that age, you're doomed! Shares Parc welsh flyer in the breeding with my mare (plus nebo black magic with the rest of the worlds section d's)
		
Click to expand...

She did say he was very charming - just not when you try to catch him after he's been turned out for the first time in a few days due to the weather!

I'm currently googling everything to put together a family tree - I'm fascinated by how far back the records go, plus it's an interesting method of procrastination 

kelsey+tom, one of his great-great grandsires is also his great grandsire - having heard how inbred some Welsh D's are, I'm not too concerned.

buddylove, maybe ask very nicely?  I'm sure you could come to an agreement of sorts.. eventually!


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

Parc Welsh Flyer is one of my favourites as is Parc Lady and Parc Rachel. 
Synod have no website so you really have to search the sites with bloodlines and google for images. Their reputation is that they are one of the best studs. 
Having the same great grandsire or relatively close breeding is very common but as time goes on I think that it will become far less of a problem. Both of mine have had fairly close breeding but that was several generations back.


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

Just got your PM - thanks! OK getting really late for work now but will say it is very interesting!
Brynymor Welsh Magic - just look at his progeny!, some of the best Welsh cobs ever to grace us with their presence, including the great Thorneyside The Boss who sadly passed away a couple of weeks ago! 
I could spend all day on this thread but have to get to work. You also have Parc Welsh Flyer


----------



## partyangel (24 February 2014)

I do love the Llanarth ponies one of my favourites is LlanarthPrince of Wales. They have excellent temperments and make fantastic ridden ponies. Some bloodlines can be very firery and hot headed and others not so. Nebo Black Magic is in nearly every cob as is Brynmor Welsh Magic somewhere along the lines.


----------



## miss_c (24 February 2014)

He looks lovely!

I think I own one of the few Welsh D's in the world without Nebo Black Magic (she does have Nebo Brenin though) and not a drop of Derwen blood.  However she has Tireinon Triple Crown, Trevallion Prince Comet and goes back to Hendy Brenin as well.


----------



## Carrots&Mints (24 February 2014)

cambrica said:



			Just got your PM - thanks! OK getting really late for work now but will say it is very interesting!
Brynymor Welsh Magic - just look at his progeny!, some of the best Welsh cobs ever to grace us with their presence, including the great Thorneyside The Boss who sadly passed away a couple of weeks ago! 
I could spend all day on this thread but have to get to work. You also have Parc Welsh Flyer 

Click to expand...

Such as shame to hear about Thorneyside the Boss, he's my youngsters grandad  and mines by  Thorneyside the Magic Man. 

My youngster has byrnymor welsh magic 4 times in his family tree lol!!! Love looking up the welsh breeding on my dinner time, it's so interesting!


----------



## Chunkie (24 February 2014)

I lost my Llanarth mare (xbred) 18 months ago.  Her temperament was second to none and I was adamant that my new horse was also going to be Llanarth.  After searching for a Llanarth Solo 5-8yr old I eventually bought a Thorneyside 4yr old, but his temperament is fantastic.

I think bloodlines count for a lot whether you're showing or not, as temperament is important, and I came across some great sounding ponies that I wouldn't even ring up about because I either didn't like, or didn't know enough about the bloodlines.

That's probably just me being ultra picky though!


----------



## minesadouble (24 February 2014)

Looks like a nice young colt for the money. Just check he has two down, not the end of the world if he doesn't at that age but nice to know where you stand


----------



## Morgan123 (24 February 2014)

I have a Derwen/Nebo/Parc etc etc and they are fantastic, incredibly beautiful, but VERRRRY sharp. I would think it was maybe just him but whenever I see Derwens advetrised they say things like 'needs experienced rider to bring out full potential' and 'full of character', and that sort of thing. If you're buying a young Welsh D you probably know already what you're getting yourself into, but just in case not - do be warned that they aren't straightforward by any means (though they are super fun!).


----------



## Jinx94 (24 February 2014)

For anyone else's interest, here's a link to his breeding:

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Mo..._194509_LLS-1_zps73a633e1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Makes me laugh when I look at the thread title.. had meant to put 'breeding' or 'bloodlines', but that early/late my brain was completely frazzled and pedigree was the only word that I could think of :')

Really pleased to hear what people think, and I'll definitely be checking minesadouble! He'll be getting gelded asap as the livery yard I'll be using don't really want any other entires as their stallion can get a bit iffy.

Morgan123, it's good that I'm looking for something that I can have fun with! I'm getting so excited about meeting him!


----------



## Carrots&Mints (24 February 2014)

cambrica said:



			Just got your PM - thanks! OK getting really late for work now but will say it is very interesting!
Brynymor Welsh Magic - just look at his progeny!, some of the best Welsh cobs ever to grace us with their presence, including the great Thorneyside The Boss who sadly passed away a couple of weeks ago! 
I could spend all day on this thread but have to get to work. You also have Parc Welsh Flyer 

Click to expand...

Just had a look,

Mine has brynymor welsh magic, Menai lady corona, nebo black magic, Ebbw Victor and Parc Welsh Flyer


----------



## Jinx94 (24 February 2014)

This is so interesting! I have the rest of the day free and have been compiling a spreadsheet of his ancestry - if I can find pictures/more info to go with them I'll create a scrapbook, got a spare on lying around!

I think that unless for whatever reason it all goes horribly wrong on Sunday, I'll be buying him


----------



## Carrots&Mints (24 February 2014)

Google all breed pedigree, that's where I searched yours dam and sire and then usually rainhill welsh cobs will have the photos  I've spent many hours searching Merlyns and other ponies ancestors xx


----------



## ester (24 February 2014)

I rather like him  - I can spend ages looking at the rainhill photos!

grandsire  http://www.rainhillwelshcobs.com/profile.php?name=Mabnesscliffe Survivor


----------



## Jinx94 (24 February 2014)

Currently on rainhill welsh cobs, will check all breed pedigree! Managed to get back to the late 1800s - it's amazing! xx


----------



## Jinx94 (24 February 2014)

I'm so daft! only just realised from looking at your link Ester, that I see photos if I scroll down!!


----------



## Carrots&Mints (24 February 2014)

Hahah I think I managed to get to late 1600 / early 1700


----------



## Fides (24 February 2014)

My boy with Nebo Black Magic and Brennin (sp). Kept entire when being shown in hand as too laid back. Gave up in the end lol


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

Carrots&Mints said:



			Hahah I think I managed to get to late 1600 / early 1700
		
Click to expand...

I've managed to get back that far and found the Thoroughbred and Arabian stallions that were introduced to the Welsh lines. I did read somewhere (although it may have been Wiki!) that there is Spanish infuences and Norfolk Trotter which is now an extinct breed. Also just love the names Cauliflower, Broccoli and Sprouts 
What I also find interesting aswell as the horses themselves is the dedication and passion to the Welsh breed shown by the people who run these studs. Many are run by the people who's own ancestors founded the Welsh P&C register and have been breeding for generations. It is in their blood too  The day I picked up Roberto from the Parc stud was unfortunately the most horrendous day weather wise and we were faced with a 6 hour return journey. Such a shame as the owner who is one of the most pleasant and knowledgable men you could ever wish to meet. I could have spent days up there as we were proudly shown around his other youngstock and stallions then into a room with all of the Royal Welsh trophies and rosettes. The history just in that room where generations of his family have produced some of the greatest Welsh cobs.


----------



## Teeni (24 February 2014)

Would anyone in the know on Welsh D's be interested in having a look at my girl's bloodlines and honestly comment on what they think?


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

Fides - your boy is lovely  Roberto is also so laid back - he's practically horizontal 
He takes everything in his stride and gives his heart to everything I ask of him. Raise your voice and he falls apart so we just take our time and keep chilled and relaxed. Here he is:


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

Teeni said:



			Would anyone in the know on Welsh D's be interested in having a look at my girl's bloodlines and honestly comment on what they think?
		
Click to expand...

Put them on here - I'm sure someone will know something, add a pic as well !


----------



## Billy the kid (24 February 2014)

mine has nebo daniel lines, nebo does seem to pop up alot, although that is a good thing!


----------



## Jinx94 (24 February 2014)

Really loving how this thread is developing - Fides and Cambrica, your boys are stunning!!


----------



## Teeni (24 February 2014)

Bloodlines:

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/quob+asti

My girly:


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

Teeni, she is very pretty. I would think she will look superb under saddle. She has a lot of Menai breeding in her and they are extremely successful in both the ridden and inhand showing, at the highest level  She reminds me of my old Welsh mare in her build.


----------



## Billy the kid (24 February 2014)

http://www.rainhillwelshcobs.com/profile.php?name=Tynycoed Danny Boy

This is my boy, Taffy.

And a little pic of him as a colt!


----------



## eahotson (24 February 2014)

Mine is called Synod Redfford.Mum Synod Red Poppy and dad Synod Remington.He has Derwen,Brynmor,and Parc in his bloodlines.Yes they are said to have Spanish blood, especially those from mid wales as some Spanish stallions were bought in around the 1600s I think, to improve the stock.


----------



## Teeni (24 February 2014)

cambrica said:



			Teeni, she is very pretty. I would think she will look superb under saddle. She has a lot of Menai breeding in her and they are extremely successful in both the ridden and inhand showing, at the highest level  She reminds me of my old Welsh mare in her build.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you very much Cambrica


----------



## RockinRudolph (24 February 2014)

Mine has Nebo, Thorneyside, Trafaes, Trevallion, Menai...

Have a look on this site 

http://www.welshcobs.info

You can track the family trees and usually see pictures of the relatives!


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

eahotson said:



			Mine is called Synod Redfford.Mum Synod Red Poppy and dad Synod Remington.He has Derwen,Brynmor,and Parc in his bloodlines.Yes they are said to have Spanish blood, especially those from mid wales as some Spanish stallions were bought in around the 1600s I think, to improve the stock.
		
Click to expand...

Roberto's sire is Synod rock music, so his grand sire is Synod Remington. On the dams side is Parc Sir Ivor, Derwen Rosina's Last, Derwen Desert Express & Railway Express. 
Let's not forget the ladies though as his Grand Dam was Parc Rachel, who won the George Prince of Wales cup at the Royal Welsh 3 times and runner up once! quite an achievement !


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (24 February 2014)

He really is lovely, nice price too. Let us know how you get on. 

Cambrica- I'm in love with your boy (pretty much in love with all the Welsh Ds on HHO, but your boy is particularly nice!)


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			He really is lovely, nice price too. Let us know how you get on. 

Cambrica- I'm in love with your boy (pretty much in love with all the Welsh Ds on HHO, but your boy is particularly nice!)
		
Click to expand...

Oh Thank You so much! I'm pretty sure he would love you too He loves everybody - give him a rub on his neck and he rests his nose on your boot and falls asleep !


----------



## AmieeT (24 February 2014)

Mine has Nebo lines too  agree they always pop up somewhere in a welshies bloodline!

Mine's sired by Nebo Bouncer and from Cwymdynfran Tyegoes- don't very often see that name though? But don't ask me to pronounce it!! X


----------



## Regandal (24 February 2014)

My friend has a black Sec D.  His ears fascinate me, they're like pussycat ears.


----------



## EstherYoung (24 February 2014)

He's a nice boy 

My Wolf's Welsh dam is by Tireinon Roger, who was exported to Norway and is a performance graded jumpin' stallion. His Welsh granny on the damline is Cwmafon Dangerous Lady who is also dam/granddam to some jumpin' ponies. Which considering I don't jump these days...... I may have to find my brave pants.


----------



## Bex_X (24 February 2014)

Hi 
really intrested in this post since im a fellow welshie owner i have a lovely section d Mowcastle Math.
Hes sire is Thorneyside the equalizer but iv never been able to find pictures of him  
His dam is Aberlogin Pearl again never found a pic  
He has a few in his blood line as a few on here nebo black magic and parc welsh flyer
Have to say since iv had him i would definatly get another welsh iv completly fallen in love with the breed 
included a few pics of my boy


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

Regandal said:



			My friend has a black Sec D.  His ears fascinate me, they're like pussycat ears.
		
Click to expand...

That's really how they should be, a welsh cob should maintain pony features.


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

EstherYoung said:



			He's a nice boy 

My Wolf's Welsh dam is by Tireinon Roger, who was exported to Norway and is a performance graded jumpin' stallion. His Welsh granny on the damline is Cwmafon Dangerous Lady who is also dam/granddam to some jumpin' ponies. Which considering I don't jump these days...... I may have to find my brave pants.
		
Click to expand...

As Bex has just shown in her last pic they are jumping machines! Have the movements to be naturally good at dressage. Make supreme driving ponies and have the stamina to do endurance. In Europe welsh cobs are sought after and fetch a very healthy price.


----------



## Bex_X (24 February 2014)

Yes my boy loves his jumping especially xc bigger the better to him ... not as much to me hahaa


----------



## AmieeT (24 February 2014)

Bex_X said:



			Yes my boy loves his jumping especially xc bigger the better to him ... not as much to me hahaa
		
Click to expand...

Same! Not very helpful when I'm only learning to jump tho- and he jumped a 0.3ft jump about 2'6"! I nearly had a heart attack!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (24 February 2014)

This is my mums Welsh Cob who she bought as a foal. He is now 5yo and is just back from being back.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...AES+GERALLT&g=5&cellpadding=0&small_font=1&l=


----------



## Flyermc (24 February 2014)

I noticed your has 'flyer' in his name, is he related to my boy? (I know nothing about breeding)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/stepol+king+flyer

Also who puts the horses breeding on these sites?

Edited to say, has anyone been to Stepol Stud?


----------



## soulfull (24 February 2014)

My new mare is by thorneyside the exterminator  grandsire thorneyside the terminator

Her dam is rotherdale odette

She is amazing

I agree with whoever said Derwens tend to be very sharp. I had one years ago and he was extremely sharp


----------



## muckypony (24 February 2014)

My boy has Trevallion and Derwen lines and Nebo Black Magic and Parc Welsh Flyer... He can be vrty sharp at times and incredibly stubborn... but most of the time he has a fantastic temperament, always tries to please and incredibly affectionate. Lovely looking too!

Nothing better than a Welshie imo


----------



## Carrots&Mints (24 February 2014)

eahotson said:



			Mine is called Synod Redfford.Mum Synod Red Poppy and dad Synod Remington.He has Derwen,Brynmor,and Parc in his bloodlines.Yes they are said to have Spanish blood, especially those from mid wales as some Spanish stallions were bought in around the 1600s I think, to improve the stock.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they did, I have a book upstairs which tells you about the history of the native ponies, will let you know what it says when I go upstairs. Also synod lines are fab! Look up Synod Lady Lillian, 2013 HOYs cuddy champion, absolute beauty, apart from I think she's a section C lol.

I love looking up the breeding, it's fascinating 

Also I don't know who updates it but you can update it yourself


----------



## EquestrianFairy (24 February 2014)

I've emailed breeders to find out the heights of mines sire and dam.

Not sure what his blood lines are like but he did well as a young-un.
Would love to show him again but I don't know if he possesses what judges are looking for..

http://www.rainhillwelshcobs.com/profile.php?name=Hywi+Rhuban+Glas

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/hywi+rhuban+glas


----------



## EquestrianFairy (24 February 2014)

muckypony said:



			My boy has Trevallion and Derwen lines and Nebo Black Magic and Parc Welsh Flyer... He can be vrty sharp at times and incredibly stubborn... but most of the time he has a fantastic temperament, always tries to please and incredibly affectionate. Lovely looking too!

Nothing better than a Welshie imo 

Click to expand...

Snap


----------



## Carrots&Mints (24 February 2014)

EquestrianFairy said:



			I've emailed breeders to find out the heights of mines sire and dam.

Not sure what his blood lines are like but he did well as a young-un.
Would love to show him again but I don't know if he possesses what judges are looking for..

http://www.rainhillwelshcobs.com/profile.php?name=Hywi+Rhuban+Glas

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/hywi+rhuban+glas

Click to expand...

Looks lovely  why don't you take him to a small local inhand and ask the judges what they think


----------



## EquestrianFairy (24 February 2014)

muckypony said:



			My boy has Trevallion and Derwen lines and Nebo Black Magic and Parc Welsh Flyer... He can be vrty sharp at times and incredibly stubborn... but most of the time he has a fantastic temperament, always tries to please and incredibly affectionate. Lovely looking too!

Nothing better than a Welshie imo 

Click to expand...




Carrots&Mints said:



			Looks lovely  why don't you take him to a small local inhand and ask the judges what they think 

Click to expand...

Good idea, I probably will 
Everyone's got to start somewhere


----------



## Girlracer (24 February 2014)

Loving this thread. Would be interested to hear what people thought of my boys breeding? http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/llynllys+sians+delightfully+prince

He is a big character, a very good boy but certainly not shy, very spirited. He's rising 3 and bang on 14.2 at the wither


----------



## cambrica (24 February 2014)

Oakley is one of my favourite horses on here 
I don't know anything about the Winton side but Nebo Daniel is another Welsh Cob that goes down in history as one of the greats. I'm sure you would have seen this Girlracer but for those that haven't : http://www.nebostud.com/history/daniel.htm


----------



## Girlracer (24 February 2014)

cambrica said:



			Oakley is one of my favourite horses on here 
I don't know anything about the Winton side but Nebo Daniel is another Welsh Cob that goes down in history as one of the greats. I'm sure you would have seen this Girlracer but for those that haven't : http://www.nebostud.com/history/daniel.htm

Click to expand...

I have read this, sounds as though he was pretty special, quite nice that Oakley's dam was that bit older so actually he isn't that far removed from Nebo Daniel as other horses his age usually would be. I have no idea about the Winton side either?


----------



## Fides (24 February 2014)

Just found out that my boy's sire is soon to be gelded and is up for sale...


----------



## EstherYoung (25 February 2014)

cambrica said:



			As Bex has just shown in her last pic they are jumping machines!... In Europe welsh cobs are sought after and fetch a very healthy price.
		
Click to expand...

You're not kidding! They seem to take their performance natives very seriously. This is one of Wolf's Norwegian aunts: 






(ps Google-translate has her down as scoring '8.8 for leaps' which always makes me titter)


----------



## Carrots&Mints (25 February 2014)

Oaklys lovely and has fav breeding as very close to the nebo lines


----------



## cambrica (25 February 2014)

BTW for anyone who's interested Roberto is on TV today  at 12.30 & 5.30 pm he is on the Horse & Country channel with Monty Roberts (Montys back stage pass) I'd only had him a couple of months and after applying for start-up didn't think anymore of it. Then had a phone call to take him in on the day. He was then selected from several others to be in the main evening demo as Monty thought he looked as though he might be slightly more "Demonic"  
Monty absolutley adored him and spoke of having an incredibly intelligent pony. Said his demo was one of the best  Although please ignore anything I say on the mike (very nervous) 
You can watch on the laptop too.


I'm sure some of you may have seen this little jumping machine but will share again 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvJuZHi1l4w

And this beautiful little Welsh in the dressage arena (albeit the USA)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_XKqimoPCU


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2014)

Mines by Foryd Black Jack, anyone else's have him in their breeding?
Also both his parents, all 4 grandparents and half the great grandparents are black so it's safe to say he's true black! 

I love Welsh bloodlines - I'm buying a stallion after I finish having babies myself and going to start breeding


----------



## eahotson (25 February 2014)

Carrots&Mints said:



			Yeah they did, I have a book upstairs which tells you about the history of the native ponies, will let you know what it says when I go upstairs. Also synod lines are fab! Look up Synod Lady Lillian, 2013 HOYs cuddy champion, absolute beauty, apart from I think she's a section C lol.

I love looking up the breeding, it's fascinating 

Also I don't know who updates it but you can update it yourself 

Click to expand...

Have seen pics of Synod Lady Lillian.She is lovely.


----------



## Jinx94 (25 February 2014)

Flyermc said:



			I noticed your has 'flyer' in his name, is he related to my boy? (I know nothing about breeding)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/stepol+king+flyer

Also who puts the horses breeding on these sites?

Edited to say, has anyone been to Stepol Stud?
		
Click to expand...

It seems to be a bit of a Welsh thing? I've seen so many "Flyer"s and "Welsh Flyer"s. Don't suppose anyone knows why it's such a popular (component of a) name?


----------



## Patterdale (25 February 2014)

I love the translations of some of the names. Mine has one called Seren Wib in the pedigree, which means shooting star, and one with 'llwynog' in the name meaning fox.


----------



## Sandstone1 (25 February 2014)

Skelwith atomic spring


----------



## EstherYoung (25 February 2014)

A good friend of ours had several really good Okeden bred cobs - two still rank amongst the highest lifetime mileage endurance horses in this country, and I did the 80km ER at Dragon on her part bred (and while he was endurancing he was also doing county level showing, hunting, Hunter trialling, and other riding club activities - he won Welsh part bred performance horse of the year). It was down to him that I considered a part bred for myself, and of course I got my friend to check out his Welsh bloodlines first.


----------



## Sandstone1 (25 February 2014)

http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i380/sandstone12/Picture585.jpg
http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i380/sandstone12/Picture554.jpg


This is my 2 year old.  Photos taken lt year!  Hes by Erddreiniog Atomic


----------



## Girlracer (25 February 2014)

Carrots&Mints said:



			Oaklys lovely and has fav breeding as very close to the nebo lines 

Click to expand...

Thank you very much. 

Love that loose jumping photo esther. Hope mine is as scopey!


----------



## cambrica (25 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Mines by Foryd Black Jack, anyone else's have him in their breeding?
Also both his parents, all 4 grandparents and half the great grandparents are black so it's safe to say he's true black! 

I love Welsh bloodlines - I'm buying a stallion after I finish having babies myself and going to start breeding 

Click to expand...

I haven't heard of Foryd but it seems they have a lot of the Derwen lines. 
In another life I would love to be able to breed successfully and have my own Welsh stud. Maybe when I have room for another I will buy a youngster ready for backing and bring on myself.


----------



## cambrica (25 February 2014)

The name translations are great. Brenin is Welsh for king so is always popular. 
My nickname for Roberto is Cariad which means darling or beloved! 
Most of the prefixes are the name of the village or place where they are based ie Nebo.


----------



## cambrica (25 February 2014)

Elliesmemory1 said:



http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i380/sandstone12/Picture585.jpg
http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i380/sandstone12/Picture554.jpg


This is my 2 year old.  Photos taken lt year!  Hes by Erddreiniog Atomic
		
Click to expand...

He is lovely! I bet you can't wait for him to grow up, with those white legs and flaxen mane and tail he will look striking!
Here's his Grand sire - who was also by Parc Welsh Flyer! http://www.welshcobs.info/pages/cathedineflyingexpress.htm


----------



## Sandstone1 (25 February 2014)

Thanks, yes cant wait for him to be old enough to ride.  Hes qute a bit bigger now than in photos, must take some more!  Hes very good so far, nothing much fazes him.
However he does like to be centre of attention!


----------



## PollyP99 (25 February 2014)

Elliesmemory1 said:



http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i380/sandstone12/Picture585.jpg
http://i1090.photobucket.com/albums/i380/sandstone12/Picture554.jpg


This is my 2 year old.  Photos taken lt year!  Hes by Erddreiniog Atomic
		
Click to expand...

Very nice! Very similar markings/colouring to my mare - looked at your breeding and my mares sire is your 2 year olds grand sire!


----------



## Sandstone1 (25 February 2014)

Thats interesting thank you, So your mare is my boys aunt? is that right!


----------



## Booster (25 February 2014)

Billy the kid said:



http://www.rainhillwelshcobs.com/profile.php?name=Tynycoed Danny Boy

This is my boy, Taffy.

And a little pic of him as a colt!
		
Click to expand...


Hi just reading through this post spotted your boys breeding saw Dam as Rhian but no further history wonder if this could be the same mare as my mares dam "Penboyr Rhian"? Would that be possible that the full name was not entered ?


----------



## Billy the kid (25 February 2014)

Booster said:



			Hi just reading through this post spotted your boys breeding saw Dam as Rhian but no further history wonder if this could be the same mare as my mares dam "Penboyr Rhian"? Would that be possible that the full name was not entered ?
		
Click to expand...


Hi, 

Its possible i guess, ill have to check his passport when i get home.


----------



## PollyP99 (25 February 2014)

PollyP99 said:



			Very nice! Very similar markings/colouring to my mare - looked at your breeding and my mares sire is your 2 year olds grand sire!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151366657986384

Not sure if the above works but this is my mare ( chesnut) playing.


----------



## Sandstone1 (25 February 2014)

No sorry does not work for me, my boys breeding is on all breed pedigree. Skelwith Atomic Spring, cant link it for some reason.


----------



## Billy the kid (25 February 2014)

Taffy many years ago... His an old lad now.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 February 2014)

Sorry OP just picked up this thread............ I've got a little Welsh D mare on loan and she's got "Nebo" bloodlines; she's more the "finer" type of Welsh D, i.e. not so heavily built as some bloodlines are, but I'm too numpty about the whole Welsh Cob thing to be able to throw any more enlightenment on the subject. Why don't you ring a Welsh D breeder? They'd be sure to know what's what!!! And IME are always very happy to talk about Welsh Cobs!!!

IF you're going to see one with Nebo bloodline................ and if he/she is half as nice as my little loan mare, you'll be very happy indeed.

Tho' do bear in mind that Welsh D's are very much their own person and will constantly remind you of that fact, and (sorry, don't know your experience) for that reason are probably not ideal for a novice or first-time owner, simply because they can tend to be feisty and/or independent thinkers!!!! Tho' always great fun!


----------



## cambrica (25 February 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			Taffy many years ago... His an old lad now. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Great photo! See not only do they have Arabian/thoroughbred/pre blood they also have Pegasus!


----------



## Carrots&Mints (25 February 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Tho' do bear in mind that Welsh D's are very much their own person and will constantly remind you of that fact, and (sorry, don't know your experience) for that reason are probably not ideal for a novice or first-time owner, simply because they can tend to be feisty and/or independent thinkers!!!! Tho' always great fun!
		
Click to expand...

Yes this is what my boy is like! He knows exactly what he wants, he knows how to play up and hes always up to mischief but i do love him and hes the funniest, daftest pony Ive ever met! Keep finding him stood on the bottom rail of the gate pearing over (its 8 foot aswell built to keep stallions in haha). He always manages to undo his leadrope and wanders off down the yard to the nearest hay net, but hes so eager to please and really easy to teach, once he gets to grips on what your trying to make him do, hell do it, especially if there is a treat involved!!


----------



## Billy the kid (25 February 2014)

Thanks cambrica

he has such a lovely jump to sit to (think springs on his feet!), he is retired now and doesnt get ridden.

He would jump like that one day but then the next he would plant at a pole! ha ha Bl***y welshie!


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (25 February 2014)

Love seeing pictures of everyones D's!

Does anyone know much about my girls breeding? http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/maesnewydd+modlen
I'm interested as to how big she'll end up, currently 15hh (and a bit!) at rising 4, her sire was 16.2 and I'm told her dam was about 16 too!

Obligatory photos (hunting last Sat!):


----------



## muffinino (25 February 2014)

Lovely seeing everyone's cobs, all gorgeous  We have quite a few on our yard, being in South Wales, and it's so interesting to see all the different types and how they're bred.

This is my boy's breeding:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/gwernewydd+sianco

By Fronarth Victor out of a mare sired by Gwynfaes Culhwch, dam was Minyffordd Maid Miriam. He's rising 4 and has had a saddle & bridle on, been long reined and sat on once but I'm waiting for the weather to improve before breaking him. It's been nice the last week so hopefully I can book some leave and crack on with him in the next month or so. Unfortunately I don't have any up to date photos as he looks like a bog monster at the moment, having lived out all winter


----------



## cambrica (25 February 2014)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			Love seeing pictures of everyones D's!

Does anyone know much about my girls breeding? http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/maesnewydd+modlen
I'm interested as to how big she'll end up, currently 15hh (and a bit!) at rising 4, her sire was 16.2 and I'm told her dam was about 16 too!

Obligatory photos (hunting last Sat!):















Click to expand...

Wow with legs like that she's the supermodel of the Welsh world! Her sire being 16.2 is probably not favourable in the traditionalists eyes but as a sport horse to compete I would imagine she would be fabulous.  Lovely looking horse! 
Have you done a string test on her front knee to coronet? It's pretty accurate and will give you her mature height. She probably won't stop growing until 7-8 yo.


----------



## muffinino (25 February 2014)

Meant to say, he has the obligatory Nebo Black Magic in his lines lol. He has a couple of others that occur more than once but thankfully they're way back. Some cobs have a lot more than that, it's terrible!

Some translations from his bloodlines:
Gwernewydd means New Shade. Sianco is an old Welsh name, you don't hear it often now. He was bred in mid-Wales, prime cob country, so it suits him well.
Fronarth Boneddiges, his grandmother, means Fronarth Lady. Fron-arth is Bear-breast!
Derwen Telynor means Derwen Harpist
Penllwynuchel Seren Olaf means Penllwynuchel (Top High Hedge) Last Star
Crugbar Mabon Mai means Crugbar Mary's Son
Brenin Gwalia means King of Wales, Gwalia being an old word for Wales
Caradog Llwyd is interesting. Llwyd is grey but I think it's meant to be grizzly, which is another meaning for llwyd. 
Derwen Seren Teledu means Derwen TV Star
Henblas Hudwr Du means Henblas (Old Place or Palace) Black Seducer
Arthen Eirlys means Arthen (Bear) Snowdrop
Arthen Perl means Arthen Pearl
Hendu Brenin means Old House King


----------



## cambrica (25 February 2014)

muffinino said:



			Lovely seeing everyone's cobs, all gorgeous  We have quite a few on our yard, being in South Wales, and it's so interesting to see all the different types and how they're bred.

This is my boy's breeding:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/gwernewydd+sianco

By Fronarth Victor out of a mare sired by Gwynfaes Culhwch, dam was Minyffordd Maid Miriam. He's rising 4 and has had a saddle & bridle on, been long reined and sat on once but I'm waiting for the weather to improve before breaking him. It's been nice the last week so hopefully I can book some leave and crack on with him in the next month or so. Unfortunately I don't have any up to date photos as he looks like a bog monster at the moment, having lived out all winter 

Click to expand...

Just look at your boy's pedigree  His Grandsire Fronarth Victor is a Royal Welsh winner in the Stallion class and 2nd place the following year. His Grand grand sire also a winner. Imo two truely exquiste cobs.
http://www.rainhillwelshcobs.com/profile.php?name=Fronarth Victor

http://www.rainhillwelshcobs.com/profile.php?name=Ebbw Victor

Sorry edited to say Sire and Grandsire !!


----------



## muffinino (25 February 2014)

cambrica said:



			Just look at your boy's pedigree  His Grandsire Fronarth Victor is a Royal Welsh winner in the Stallion class and 2nd place the following year. His Grand grand sire also a winner. Imo two truely exquiste cobs.
http://www.rainhillwelshcobs.com/profile.php?name=Fronarth Victor

http://www.rainhillwelshcobs.com/profile.php?name=Ebbw Victor

Sorry edited to say Sire and Grandsire !!
		
Click to expand...

They were superb, he has a lot to live up to! In fact, the photograph on his advert was very poor and he was a mis-shaped, hairy yearling so the breeding was the only reason I went to see him  He has a lovely nature and Fronarth colouring (black, 4 whites and a heart-shaped star). His grandmother Boneddiges is one of the best cob mares and won the George cup. He has a similar face to her and the same colouring. I'm hoping to show him under saddle and do some dressage on him but we'll see. He's such a darling horse that as long as he's happy in life I'll be happy.


----------



## cambrica (25 February 2014)

muffinino said:



			They were superb, he has a lot to live up to! In fact, the photograph on his advert was very poor and he was a mis-shaped, hairy yearling so the breeding was the only reason I went to see him  He has a lovely nature and Fronarth colouring (black, 4 whites and a heart-shaped star). His grandmother Boneddiges is one of the best cob mares and won the George cup. He has a similar face to her and the same colouring. I'm hoping to show him under saddle and do some dressage on him but we'll see. He's such a darling horse that as long as he's happy in life I'll be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Well I would love to see some photo's when you have some to show! 
Ceredigion - mid Wales seems to be the home of the Welsh Cob, mine was from Lampeter.


----------



## muffinino (25 February 2014)

cambrica said:



			Well I would love to see some photo's when you have some to show! 
Ceredigion - mid Wales seems to be the home of the Welsh Cob, mine was from Lampeter.
		
Click to expand...

He's from a place that's on a level with Aberaeron on the map, albeit more towards the heart of Wales  I have some photos from when I first had him and as a two year old but no updated ones. Once the weather breaks and he loses a bit of winter fluff, I'll take some and post them. As he stands now I'd have to scrape inches of mud from him from the hock down - you can't tell he has 4 whites at the moment lol.


----------



## miss_c (25 February 2014)

Cathael Fanfare - by Cathael Idris out of Pantyfid Flame

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/cathael+fanfare

What drew me to her (and I wasn't officially looking!) was her build - she was the chunkiest old fashioned stamp of a D that I had seen in a long long time.  Having seen pictures of Idris he makes her look fine!








And my lovely unregistered girl - Genie


----------



## Juni141 (25 February 2014)

Has anybody got a Section D that's breeding is actually Section C? 

I believe that when they outgrow the height limit (13.2hh) they 'become' Ds? My mare is full C breeding, by Northleach Gigolo, but is nearly a hand overheight....so what is she??! (Apart from a princess!!).


----------



## Girlracer (25 February 2014)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			Love seeing pictures of everyones D's!

Does anyone know much about my girls breeding? http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/maesnewydd+modlen
I'm interested as to how big she'll end up, currently 15hh (and a bit!) at rising 4, her sire was 16.2 and I'm told her dam was about 16 too!

Obligatory photos (hunting last Sat!):















Click to expand...

She reminds me a lot of my boy, except he's less leggy!


----------



## buddylove (25 February 2014)

Shout out for the part breds!!
Here is Rocky's breeding, he is D on the sires side (the best way round imho) http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/nobles+raven+crag
And the obligatory pic....


----------



## MyDogIsAnIdiot (25 February 2014)

Girlracer said:



			She reminds me a lot of my boy, except he's less leggy! 

Click to expand...

Every time I see photos of your boy I despair that mine never manages to have such a glowing mane and tail! You might find that he shoots up a bit in the next few months - Maddie went from 14.2 and bum high in Oct, to 15(ish) and still a bit bum high by January! 




			Wow with legs like that she's the supermodel of the Welsh world! Her sire being 16.2 is probably not favourable in the traditionalists eyes but as a sport horse to compete I would imagine she would be fabulous. Lovely looking horse! 
Have you done a string test on her front knee to coronet? It's pretty accurate and will give you her mature height. She probably won't stop growing until 7-8 yo.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I'll have to tell her that! I'm hoping to do some BE with her - she's proving to be very brave and trainable already. She's now the yard 'go to' horse for nannying babies on their first time out of the school; not bad for one who's only been under saddle since October. I did the string test and it came out at 15.2 so I'm hoping she stops there, though I imagine that she will get wider too. You wouldn't think that I'm 5'6 to look at those photos. Though she is looking especially lanky at the moment.


----------



## Girlracer (25 February 2014)

MyDogIsAnIdiot said:



			Every time I see photos of your boy I despair that mine never manages to have such a glowing mane and tail! You might find that he shoots up a bit in the next few months - Maddie went from 14.2 and bum high in Oct, to 15(ish) and still a bit bum high by January!
		
Click to expand...

I do have a bit of OCD when it comes to washing his mane and tail but he is quite good at keeping himself clean  

That is really good to hear, he is bang on 14.2 and bum high at the moment, hoping he'll make 15+. He's quite short coupled and has a good buck on him, but he's under strict instructions to keep it to his field time!


----------



## Jinx94 (25 February 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Sorry OP just picked up this thread............ I've got a little Welsh D mare on loan and she's got "Nebo" bloodlines; she's more the "finer" type of Welsh D, i.e. not so heavily built as some bloodlines are, but I'm too numpty about the whole Welsh Cob thing to be able to throw any more enlightenment on the subject. Why don't you ring a Welsh D breeder? They'd be sure to know what's what!!! And IME are always very happy to talk about Welsh Cobs!!!

IF you're going to see one with Nebo bloodline................ and if he/she is half as nice as my little loan mare, you'll be very happy indeed.

Tho' do bear in mind that Welsh D's are very much their own person and will constantly remind you of that fact, and (sorry, don't know your experience) for that reason are probably not ideal for a novice or first-time owner, simply because they can tend to be feisty and/or independent thinkers!!!! Tho' always great fun!
		
Click to expand...

That's a really good idea! As he's from Llanarth, I'll give them a call and see what they can tell me.

He does have a little bit of Nebo in him, but only a little.

Definitely! First time proper owner, but I've had shares and been responsible for sole charge of a couple of ex polo ponies (one bolshy, the other terrified of her own shadow) and worked with/exercised some very sharp and excitable polo ponies.. I found a livery yard a while ago - they breed and produce eventers and have said that they're more than happy to provide support when and where needed. Combined with friends that have backed and broken their own (one had a welsh D, but I'm not sure what her breeding was) I'm making sure that I have a very strong support network in place - plus I'm good at asking questions/for help before things turn into a train wreck


----------



## Jinx94 (25 February 2014)

Girlracer said:



			I do have a bit of OCD when it comes to washing his mane and tail but he is quite good at keeping himself clean  

That is really good to hear, he is bang on 14.2 and bum high at the moment, hoping he'll make 15+. He's quite short coupled and has a good buck on him, but he's under strict instructions to keep it to his field time!
		
Click to expand...

I've always admired how clean he is  Oakley really is a stunning boy!


----------



## Girlracer (25 February 2014)

Jinx94 said:



			I've always admired how clean he is  Oakley really is a stunning boy!
		
Click to expand...

Not always the case hehe! 







Thank you though, I think he's gorgeous too


----------



## Jinx94 (25 February 2014)

Okay, I take it back! Haha! He has such a lovely face though, and at least he doesn't have grass stains on his blaze  that wouldn't be fun to try to get out!


----------



## Elvis (25 February 2014)

My sisters Welsh D, seems to have non of the popular breeding- no Nebo lines at all.

Could someone have a look: 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/cwmhowi+prince+valiant

It doesn't overly matter to us, he's 18 this year, and a 'light' welsh d who is more a jumper type than for showing.


----------



## Jinx94 (25 February 2014)

Elvis said:



			My sisters Welsh D, seems to have non of the popular breeding- no Nebo lines at all.

Could someone have a look: 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/cwmhowi+prince+valiant

It doesn't overly matter to us, he's 18 this year, and a 'light' welsh d who is more a jumper type than for showing.
		
Click to expand...

The colt I'm seeing on Sunday has Ebbw Prince and Cathedine Pride II in his bloodlines  He also has Cahn Dafydd and Rhosfarch Frenin


----------



## Elvis (25 February 2014)

Ooohhh, I wonder if they are good bloodlines.


----------



## PollyP99 (25 February 2014)

Shares cathedine welsh maid with my mare too


----------



## miss_c (25 February 2014)

Related to Pondy (Fanfare) through Hendy Brenin, and the Ebbw stud have bred some corkers!



Elvis said:



			My sisters Welsh D, seems to have non of the popular breeding- no Nebo lines at all.

Could someone have a look: 

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/cwmhowi+prince+valiant

It doesn't overly matter to us, he's 18 this year, and a 'light' welsh d who is more a jumper type than for showing.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pec (25 February 2014)

This is me running one of my favorite cobs at the Royal Welsh.






Here I am with one of his sons at Lampeter.






And a daughter at Cothi Bridge.


----------



## GeorgeyGal (26 February 2014)

Interesting thread, just checked my girls passport and have Tynybryn Concord as g sire, looked it up online and see it is linked to the Nebo Magic so v pleased about that!


----------



## belle31 (26 February 2014)

My welshie has Thorneyside Flyer as his dad and Nebo Black Magic as his great great grandad and is a strawberry roan like his mother Marlais Royal Lady so Im a happy bunny


----------



## Annagain (26 February 2014)

Here's my old boy's breeding http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/sheadon+ebony and the obligatory (much posted sorry!) photos 

Aged 26 a few weeks before he died unexpectedly






Aged 25 doing the Badminton Ride






He was bred for showing but never quite made it at the top level, which worked out well for me as he was then cut and sold on as a riding pony. 

He was the most opinionated, arrogant, bolshy, stubborn, excitable, mad (really mad, practically certifiable) infuriating animal you could ever meet. He was also the most genuine, honest, loving, bombproof boy who would try his heart out for you - if he liked you! A few weeks after that Badminton photo he stopped at a fence with me for the first time in 14 years. I took him straight to the vet who did a workup and couldn't see anything but I knew there was something wrong and insisted on X-rays. We started on front feet and worked our way up and when we got to his knees they were absolutely shot. The vet was amazed he was walking let alone sound. We just did a bit of hacking from then on and he kept doing that right up until he had to be PTS very unexpectedly through colic nearly 2 years later. He really was the horse of a lifetime. I trusted him like I'll never trust another. My best friend however couldn't get him to do a thing for her, he'd walk over her rather than round her and if she sat on him he'd refuse to move - literally would not budge a leg!

Another friend owned his mum (after having his sister aged 4 and him aged 5 she was broken in and sold on) and she was identical in terms of temperament. His full sister however was an RDA pony!


----------



## WoopsiiD (27 February 2014)

Love this thread! I've had a Pentrpiod and a Rumbush in the past. The Pentrpiod turned out to be a cracking jumping pony.


----------



## Chunkie (27 February 2014)

belle31 said:



			My welshie has Thorneyside Flyer as his dad and Nebo Black Magic as his great great grandad and is a strawberry roan like his mother Marlais Royal Lady so Im a happy bunny
		
Click to expand...

Thorneyside Flyer is my boys' grandsire.


----------



## Patterdale (27 February 2014)

Pec - lovely pics!! How nice to see show welshies who are fit, not fat! They're a credit to you


----------



## pec (27 February 2014)

Thank-you Patterdale.  The top picture I can't really claim the credit for as it is Gwynfaes Culhwch, but the two below are mine, Nantwood Solomon, and Caellyn Chantelle.  While I like them in show condition I try and produce cobs for life, not just the show ring.  Solomon is now a ridden gelding in Scotland I think but just before gelding he left us with his only progeny, Nantwood Unique pictured here last year at Pontadullais Show as a yearling.  He combines some of my favourite blood lines Gwynfaes Culhwch and Horeb Euros.


----------



## Sandstone1 (27 February 2014)

Chunkie said:



			Thorneyside Flyer is my boys' grandsire.
		
Click to expand...

Hes my boys greatgrand sire


----------



## Annagain (27 February 2014)

pec said:



			He combines some of my favourite blood lines Gwynfaes Culhwch and Horeb Euros.
		
Click to expand...

Two of my favourites along with Ebbw Victor!  A few years ago (must be at least 10 thinking about it!) the Royal Welsh TV coverage (probably only on in Wales!) followed Horeb Euros's preparations for weeks before the RWAS when he was one of the favourites to win. He was a complete darling the whole time they were working with him and they worked so hard getting him ready but he went lame within a few seconds of going into the ring, landing awkwardly after doing a bit of a dance. It was heartbreaking to watch, they were devastated, understandably.


----------



## belle31 (27 February 2014)

belle31 said:



			My welshie has Thorneyside Flyer as his dad and Nebo Black Magic as his great great grandad and is a strawberry roan like his mother Marlais Royal Lady so Im a happy bunny
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=22427&d=1393509885





My boy Thorneyside Chester who is Thorneyside Flyers son


----------



## FirstLight (27 February 2014)

I have just read the whole of this thread it is so interesting!  Over these soggy months I've spent more time indoors so started to look up my boys family tree, managed to find out quite a bit of info and pics. Sadly there were a few I found nothing on...
There names are Llansantffraed Pride, Ffoslas Welsh Maid, Lyfni Erin, Llansantffraed Gwen, Maylord Mattie, Broughton Ivy, Betty Gwennog, Ross Pioneer, Ebbw Gwen, Thorneyside Flying Lady, Regency Raindrop, Hwylog Briallen,  Rhosfarch Maid if any of you know any info about the stud or anything it would be very much appreciated!  

Here's is his breeding:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/llanarth+marco
I bought him and his half brother at 6 months from the Llanarth Stud but his half brother had be pts last summer  this was his breeding he was also stunning!
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/llanarth+tom+lloyd


----------



## belle31 (27 February 2014)

FirstLight said:



			I have just read the whole of this thread it is so interesting!  Over these soggy months I've spent more time indoors so started to look up my boys family tree, managed to find out quite a bit of info and pics. Sadly there were a few I found nothing on...
There names are Llansantffraed Pride, Ffoslas Welsh Maid, Lyfni Erin, Llansantffraed Gwen, Maylord Mattie, Broughton Ivy, Betty Gwennog, Ross Pioneer, Ebbw Gwen, Thorneyside Flying Lady, Regency Raindrop, Hwylog Briallen,  Rhosfarch Maid if any of you know any info about the stud or anything it would be very much appreciated!  

Here's is his breeding:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/llanarth+marco
I bought him and his half brother at 6 months from the Llanarth Stud but his half brother had be pts last summer  this was his breeding he was also stunning!
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/llanarth+tom+lloyd





Click to expand...

Thorneyside Flying Lady is my Welshie's grandmother, she is the mother of the famous Welsh Show Champion Thorneyside Flyer. She was at Rainhill stud in Sussex www.rainhillwelshcobs.com


----------



## sidewaysonacob (27 February 2014)

here's my D - http://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p691/sidewaysonacob/OtleyShow2013_zpsc4c843b3.jpg (he's got a bit more topline on him since then)

and breeding http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/tymor+figo

Tymor is a Yorkshire stud and I've found lots of pics of his sire but none of his dam.  It also looks like he's 1/8th 'pony', which I assume means Sec A and would account for his pony ears and butter-wouldn't-melt face


----------



## Annagain (27 February 2014)

sidewaysonacob said:



			here's my D - http://i1346.photobucket.com/albums/p691/sidewaysonacob/OtleyShow2013_zpsc4c843b3.jpg (he's got a bit more topline on him since then)

and breeding http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/tymor+figo

Tymor is a Yorkshire stud and I've found lots of pics of his sire but none of his dam.  It also looks like he's 1/8th 'pony', which I assume means Sec A and would account for his pony ears and butter-wouldn't-melt face 

Click to expand...

Welsh Pony would be Sec B. Sec A is Welsh Mountain Pony and Sec C is Welsh Pony of Cob Type.


----------



## sidewaysonacob (27 February 2014)

annagain said:



			Welsh Pony would be Sec B. Sec A is Welsh Mountain Pony and Sec C is Welsh Pony of Cob Type.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that makes sense as he does remind me a lot of my first pony who was a B - I do sometimes say he's a horse for the girl who wished she'd never grown out of ponies


----------



## Annagain (27 February 2014)

I know that feeling. I gave in and got a grey 16.2 IDx after losing my 14hh and a bit Sec D - but only after going to see a 15.2 black Sec D who was a bit quiet for my liking and the dealer saying "If he's too quiet I've got just the thing for you."... Some days I wish I'd gone for the Sec D!


----------



## Jinx94 (27 February 2014)

FirstLight said:



			I have just read the whole of this thread it is so interesting!  Over these soggy months I've spent more time indoors so started to look up my boys family tree, managed to find out quite a bit of info and pics. Sadly there were a few I found nothing on...
There names are Llansantffraed Pride, Ffoslas Welsh Maid, Lyfni Erin, Llansantffraed Gwen, Maylord Mattie, Broughton Ivy, Betty Gwennog, Ross Pioneer, Ebbw Gwen, Thorneyside Flying Lady, Regency Raindrop, Hwylog Briallen,  Rhosfarch Maid if any of you know any info about the stud or anything it would be very much appreciated!  

Here's is his breeding:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/llanarth+marco
I bought him and his half brother at 6 months from the Llanarth Stud but his half brother had be pts last summer  this was his breeding he was also stunning!
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/llanarth+tom+lloyd





Click to expand...

i'
Got a few generations for Hwylog Briallen, Rhosfarch Maid's sire is Mathrafal and her dam is Melingrug Bess (unless I've managed to get my info wrong!). I'll pm you Hwylog Briallen's


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 February 2014)

I recognise a couple of the prefixes and Nebo Black Magic is one of his great-great grandsires on both sides.. Other than that, I'm pretty clueless as to how good/mediocre his breeding is [/QUOTE]

I think if you check most Sect D breeding Nebo Black Magic will be in there somewhere. He must have been a very busy stallion!! There is a Sect D web site that not only lists many stallions and mares but gives their showing careers and also many have photos. It is a great site. I will try and find it and let you know exactly what it is called.


----------



## muffinino (27 February 2014)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I recognise a couple of the prefixes and Nebo Black Magic is one of his great-great grandsires on both sides.. Other than that, I'm pretty clueless as to how good/mediocre his breeding is 

Click to expand...

I think if you check most Sect D breeding Nebo Black Magic will be in there somewhere. He must have been a very busy stallion!! There is a Sect D web site that not only lists many stallions and mares but gives their showing careers and also many have photos. It is a great site. I will try and find it and let you know exactly what it is called.[/QUOTE]

Is it this one:
http://www.rainhillwelshcobs.com/index.php

That's a fab site for photos and write ups


----------



## Flyermc (27 February 2014)

brilliant thread!

This is my boy (Stepol King Flyer)

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f117/flyermc/FlyerLiz_JumpingEtherowCentre10.jpg

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f117/flyermc/DSC_0582.jpg


----------



## Crugeran Celt (27 February 2014)

That isn't the one I have looked at but I am still searching and can't find it. It lists Welsh D's grouped in mares, stallions and geldings with a photograph and their breeding and also a history of their showing career. I looked up the breeding of mine when I bought him six years ago through the web site it was really informative but I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## Jinx94 (27 February 2014)

I've been spending a lot of time on the Rainhill website! I've found that allbreedpedigree can fill in any gaps


----------



## RockinRudolph (28 February 2014)

Crugeran Celt said:



			That isn't the one I have looked at but I am still searching and can't find it. It lists Welsh D's grouped in mares, stallions and geldings with a photograph and their breeding and also a history of their showing career. I looked up the breeding of mine when I bought him six years ago through the web site it was really informative but I can't seem to find it now.
		
Click to expand...

Is it the welsh cob info website you are looking for? 

http://www.welshcobs.info


----------



## Annagain (28 February 2014)

This one's quite useful too - has links to most studs on there.

http://www.welshcob.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Annagain (28 February 2014)

Can anyone find any record of Llanarth Lloyd in their horses' bloodlines? He's my old boy's sire but according to All Breed Pedigree he only had about 5 foals, and none after 1979 (when my old boy was born) so I'm wondering if he was exported or if something happened to him? Wansdyke Busby is the only one of his progeny who seems to have gone on to have any of his own (unless there's some not on All Breed Pedigree) so just wondering if there are any close relatives of my old boy out there?


----------



## pec (28 February 2014)

On the subject of Nebo Black Magic.  I may stand corrected but he was bought by Roscoe Lloyd and was the foundation stallion of the Derwen Stud and hence is in many section D pedigrees.  For what it's worth I always look for his sire Pentre Eiddwen Comet in pedigrees of cobs I am considering.
On the subject of Thorneyside Flyer her is a picture of my stallion Thorneyside the Marksman who we bought as a yearling as a stallion to use on our Gwynfaes Culhwch x Horeb Euros mares.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 February 2014)

Has anybody got or had ofspring of Gower Warrior? I cannot find any information about this stallion on line but I remember him so well at local shows even as he got quite old he would do well in the show ring. Would love to see photos of him and his foals.


----------



## xRobyn (28 February 2014)

Teeni said:



			Bloodlines:

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/quob+asti

Click to expand...

I recognise your mares name from somewhere!




Juni141 said:



			Has anybody got a Section D that's breeding is actually Section C? 

I believe that when they outgrow the height limit (13.2hh) they 'become' Ds? My mare is full C breeding, by Northleach Gigolo, but is nearly a hand overheight....so what is she??! (Apart from a princess!!).
		
Click to expand...

Just makes her a D  The only 'difference' between the A's, C's and D's should be height.


This is my gelding. Not a show cob, not a jumper, but has a heart of gold and is a real confidence giver (most of the time!)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/index.php?query_type=horse&horse=HYDEHOUSE+PRINCE+OF+DARKNESS













He can jump, when the rider is confident!


----------



## FirstLight (28 February 2014)

annagain said:



			Can anyone find any record of Llanarth Lloyd in their horses' bloodlines? He's my old boy's sire but according to All Breed Pedigree he only had about 5 foals, and none after 1979 (when my old boy was born) so I'm wondering if he was exported or if something happened to him? Wansdyke Busby is the only one of his progeny who seems to have gone on to have any of his own (unless there's some not on All Breed Pedigree) so just wondering if there are any close relatives of my old boy out there?
		
Click to expand...

My 4 year old who had to be pts last year was called Llanarth Tom Lloyd? Always wondered who Tom Lloyd was don't know if they have the same relevance?


----------



## Annagain (28 February 2014)

FirstLight said:



			My 4 year old who had to be pts last year was called Llanarth Tom Lloyd? Always wondered who Tom Lloyd was don't know if they have the same relevance?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I spotted that- in fact it's what got me thinking about it - but it seems it's just a coincidence. I don't know of a Tom Lloyd that would give it any significance. I'm pretty good on Welsh history so I don't think it's a Welsh reference and it doesn't even seem to be a reference to his ancestors? 

So sorry you lost him so young.


----------



## FirstLight (28 February 2014)

annagain said:



			Yes I spotted that- in fact it's what got me thinking about it - but it seems it's just a coincidence. I don't know of a Tom Lloyd that would give it any significance. I'm pretty good on Welsh history so I don't think it's a Welsh reference and it doesn't even seem to be a reference to his ancestors? 

So sorry you lost him so young.
		
Click to expand...

One person did tell me that his Sire and him apparently look identical, I have never seen his Sire or ever found a picture...anyway the Sire's owner was called Tom Lloyd and died in 2009 the year my boy was born but I don't know how correct that is?

Aw thankyou, a real freak accident somehow a tiny piece of wood pierced through his frog and into his digital cushion, he showed no sign of lameness until his heel split with pus he went straight to Bell Equine where they did mris/xrays/operation where they found the wood but his digital cushion had died so was removed we were hoping we could get rid of the infection and scar tissue would fill the digital cushion hole and he would have been a pet, but after two weeks in there the infection had spread into his bone and tendon, they couldn't find a horse on any vet record in the world that had had this happen, very unlucky and a huge loss.


----------



## Annagain (28 February 2014)

FirstLight said:



			One person did tell me that his Sire and him apparently look identical, I have never seen his Sire or ever found a picture...anyway the Sire's owner was called Tom Lloyd and died in 2009 the year my boy was born but I don't know how correct that is?

Aw thankyou, a real freak accident somehow a tiny piece of wood pierced through his frog and into his digital cushion, he showed no sign of lameness until his heel split with pus he went straight to Bell Equine where they did mris/xrays/operation where they found the wood but his digital cushion had died so was removed we were hoping we could get rid of the infection and scar tissue would fill the digital cushion hole and he would have been a pet, but after two weeks in there the infection had spread into his bone and tendon, they couldn't find a horse on any vet record in the world that had had this happen, very unlucky and a huge loss.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's terrible. Poor thing.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (28 February 2014)

WoopsiiD said:



			Love this thread! I've had a Pentrpiod and a Rumbush in the past. The Pentrpiod turned out to be a cracking jumping pony.
		
Click to expand...

My boys sire (pentripod) so this pleases me immensely!


----------



## cambrica (1 March 2014)

Not been on here for a few days so enjoying catching up on your posts. 
Firstlight - such a tragic accident, I'm sorry to hear that x
Jinx94 , are you viewing today? Good luck and keep us posted !


----------



## Jinx94 (1 March 2014)

cambrica said:



			Not been on here for a few days so enjoying catching up on your posts. 
Firstlight - such a tragic accident, I'm sorry to hear that x
Jinx94 , are you viewing today? Good luck and keep us posted !
		
Click to expand...

Viewing tomorrow at 11 - honestly so excited! Will make sure to pop a post up afterwards


----------



## cambrica (1 March 2014)

Jinx94 said:



			Viewing tomorrow at 11 - honestly so excited! Will make sure to pop a post up afterwards 

Click to expand...

Good luck - how exciting! Looking at the ad I think he is just up the road from me. 
Sounds as though you have all the support you need for raising him.


----------



## Jinx94 (1 March 2014)

Awesome!  Thanks, I was careful not to contact the sellers until I knew I had a decent support network and could provide everything that he needed.


----------

